

Ask HN: Took your advice, successfully! Let's try it again. - pinksoda

My start-up is www.talkburst.com - review anyone by name and location. Categories such as "Professors &#38; Teachers" and "Lawyers &#38; Attorneys" allow easy reviewing of professionals - but reviewing your neighbor or co-worker is okay too!<p>In the last thread, the most valuable advice I was given was that you didn't want to sort through categories with hundreds of thousand reviews, sorted by last name.<p>I created a "custom feed" or "custom homepage" thing. Once you customize one, which consists of choosing the locations you care about and categories you care about, the homepage will display the latest reviews in your areas of interest.<p>What do you think of it?<p>Let's hear what you think it needs next.
======
bdfh42
Have you checked out the draconian libel laws in the UK? They apply if the
"libel" can be read from the UK.

How about the privacy laws in Italy - check what just happened to some Google
Execs...

This could end up as a great "get rich quick" scheme for the lawyers.

Sorry to come on as a dampener but this is risky territory.

~~~
Scott_MacGregor
This is really something that will need to be adressed (fixed) in the near
future before it gets out of hand and really impacts our industry in a
negative manner.

Things like this seem to give a small minority of people anywhere on the globe
the ability to basicaly terrorize and shake down companies and people in our
industry.

I beleive that some kind of international free-harbor provision would be
benificial to the internet and allow it to continue to grow freely.

~~~
pinksoda
Just don't let them terrorize you. Stand your ground, fight the fight.

I've had several very successful websites and I was always dealing with people
and companies trying to "shake me down." I think it's just part of the game.

------
Mc_Big_G
Why do I have to create an acccount to see "more"?

I clicked on the "more" link for entrepreneurs, then, on the next page, had to
choose the checkbox for entrepreneurs and click continue. You should
automatically recognize which "more" link I clicked. Save the category
checking for people who come to that page wanting to do a search or browse by
category.

On the next page I had to put in two locations. I'd go with one and let the
user add another one if they want.

Then I was asked to create an account. Why? I just want to browse your site. I
stopped at this point, so it just became a waste of time.

~~~
pinksoda
It used to recognize which one you chose, then it showed you the first page of
N amount of results, which for some categories is over 200,000 reviews, in
alphabetical order. I got advice from HN'ers that it needed to be changed :)

The account simply narrows down the results for you based on your selections
of categories and locations. You _can_ enter just one location and it will
still work, it just doesn't tell you that.

The account is barely an account, just pick a username and e-mail address,
click, your password is in your inbox. Simply used to remember your
preferences since it's pretty heavily customized (narrowed down) for you, to
be relevant.

Now that I've explained it a bit more, do you have any suggestions?

~~~
Mc_Big_G
I wouldn't require account creation until the user wants to post something.
Store their temporary preferences in the session.

------
Kliment
What if people do not want to be reviewed?

~~~
pinksoda
It works the same way as Citysearch or Yelp, in that aspect, anyone can review
you. Members need to be aware of their local laws when writing potentially
libelious or hateful statements - you open yourself up to lawsuits if you go
on the site and start stirring up lies.

It's pretty easy to make your point, even a negative one, without being
libelious/hateful/rude, which is the way it should be done.

------
pinksoda
Clickable link: <http://www.talkburst.com>

